# bare shaft hits high



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

It could be a minor cam sync issue. If you havent creep tuned, try doing that and see what affect it has on vertical impact of bare shaft versus fletched. It could also be that you could lower your rest just slightly to get them together. But make really small adjustment, like 1/32". You are very close. If you are shooting a dropaway, maybe add some tape to the back of the bare shaft to match the fletch weight and see how it affects the impact.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Try spinning loop a round or two up on the string to raise the nock point. If that doesn't fix it then it is a cam sync issue probably.


----------

